# Puppy Classes in Toronto



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, does any body know of any puppy classes in Toronto? I am in Scarborough. I went to the North York Obedience Club with my other dogs. Would like to know if there are any other Obedience schools around my area. 
Thanks


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you tried Googling?? I am sure in a city the size of Toronto, there ought to be tons of them. Maybe call the Canadian Kennel Club 416-675-5511 and ask them about any they know of, or a list of the names of the various clubs around the city so you can Google them.

Good luck!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I can recommend Who's Walking Who. We have attended their classes with all our past dogs, and I will be taking my puppy to their classes at Urban Dog. They use a positive reinforcement approach and have a location in Scarborough.

Welcome to Who's Walking Who!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to North York Obedience School with Matrix and enjoyed the beginners, but had a difference instructor for advanced, and did not like it.

Went to Who's Walking Who with our first dog, was too little to remember, but they are well known.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks I will look into Who walking Who. I tried to google some classes but I thought I would ask here too. 
I want to go to a good school with a good teacher. 
Thanks alot.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey there Poodlelover, sorry this is months too late...but if you're still looking...Canine Campus at Hwy 7 and McCowan is where I've taken my two girls. The main instructor (also owner) introduced me to Rally O and Buffy has been doing extremely well at trials. Positive training and lots of socializing is her way. She's also a CGN and Therapy Dog evaluator if you're looking into that route. Another if you're on the East side, Superdog Central at Bowmanville for agility. I know it sounds far but from where I live in Scarborough, 35 minutes on the 401 tops...okay not during rush hour, during rush hour, I'd say about a day. If you're looking for more heavy handed techniques, I guess like the Schutzhund type, some people like Gemini K9 at Brimley and Sheppard. Me not so much, I'm made of mush. Good luck!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I am taking a class with the super dog central, they go to my vets on Wednesday night. We had 3 classes so far. Just learning basic training that I already taught her. 
More for begginers. 
I bring her for socialization and for something to do with her. 
Thanks again.


----------

